# 1st Year MBBS Students, How You Guys Are Preparing Anatomy?



## Farheen

I just can't understand anatomy and our proffessor doesn't even bother to make our concepts clear. How you guys are studying? And are you able to complete the task of each subject daily?
Seniors. please help me


----------



## Crypt

Farheen said:


> I just can't understand anatomy and our proffessor doesn't even bother to make our concepts clear. How you guys are studying? And are you able to complete the task of each subject daily?
> Seniors. please help me


Not a senior.
Visit the library and prepare for those tutorials...
I hadn't imagined how brilliant demo'z are...
They can help u out with literally anything if those professors wont.


----------



## Farheen

Crypt said:


> Not a senior.
> Visit the library and prepare for those tutorials...
> I hadn't imagined how brilliant demo'z are...
> They can help u out with literally anything if those professors wont.


I'm having problems with just gross anatomy


----------



## SonnenSays

Did you mean general anatomy?


----------



## Crypt

Gross is amazing if u can get the grip the first time...

So which bone is bothering u?

Thing is,
Just dont put things off to the next day at all...
And gross will be at ur fingertips at all times.

And consult the atlas,
Or grey's student version,
It'll help.


----------



## SonnenSays

There is no way they would have progressed to gross unless OP is in 2nd year.

All of us are going to get our posterior ends handed to us by gross anatomy.

If you don't get Grey's, then it isn't fun.


----------



## Farheen

I think it will get better with time. Today whilst doing anatomy, I did not have that much problem. Actually our teacher doesn't explain anything at all. So, we have to do everything on our own. By the way which book is best for gross anatomy? Currently I'm using BD Chaurasia and KLM. 
So BD vs KLM vs gray's anatomy vs snells?

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> Gross is amazing if u can get the grip the first time...
> 
> So which bone is bothering u?
> 
> Thing is,
> Just dont put things off to the next day at all...
> And gross will be at ur fingertips at all times.
> 
> And consult the atlas,
> Or grey's student version,
> It'll help.


Bones are easy. I was having problems with pectoral region and axilla. It took me the whole of sunday to learn mammary gland. Today, again it took me the whole day to memorize axilla. Am I learning it way too slow? 
PS. How do I have grip on gross?


----------



## Crypt

Farheen said:


> I think it will get better with time. Today whilst doing anatomy, I did not have that much problem. Actually our teacher doesn't explain anything at all. So, we have to do everything on our own. By the way which book is best for gross anatomy? Currently I'm using BD Chaurasia and KLM.
> So BD vs KLM vs gray's anatomy vs snells?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Bones are easy. I was having problems with pectoral region and axilla. It took me the whole of sunday to learn mammary gland. Today, again it took me the whole day to memorize axilla. Am I learning it way too slow?
> PS. How do I have grip on gross?


Abt the books it always depends on what suits u..
And what u can produce well on paper in exam...
BD helps the most to get accustomed according to exams...

And errr...
Nothing but repetition will help u grip gross.


----------



## Farheen

Crypt said:


> Abt the books it always depends on what suits u..
> And what u can produce well on paper in exam...
> BD helps the most to get accustomed according to exams...
> 
> And errr...
> Nothing but repetition will help u grip gross.


Thankyou so much


----------



## medenthusiast

Course Lectures Online
General Human Anatomy - Free Biology Video Lectures
Anatomy Physiology Online Courses, Anatomy Physiology Video Lectures, Anatomy Physiology Video Tutorials
Free Anatomy Online Courses, Anatomy Video Lectures, Anatomy Video Tutorials
Gross Anatomy Dissections - SMPH Video Library
Dr. Gita Sinha, Gross Anatomy Videos, Dalhousie Medical Neuroscience

some sites for anatomy lecture.


----------



## Mohsin

medenthusiast said:


> Course Lectures Online
> General Human Anatomy - Free Biology Video Lectures
> Anatomy Physiology Online Courses, Anatomy Physiology Video Lectures, Anatomy Physiology Video Tutorials
> Free Anatomy Online Courses, Anatomy Video Lectures, Anatomy Video Tutorials
> Gross Anatomy Dissections - SMPH Video Library
> Dr. Gita Sinha, Gross Anatomy Videos, Dalhousie Medical Neuroscience
> 
> some sites for anatomy lecture.


Hey medenthusiast, thanks of these useful links:thumbsup::thumbsup:, but can u provide me same links for Physiology & Biochem also. it we be a great help.


----------



## medenthusiast

Mohsin said:


> Hey medenthusiast, thanks of these useful links:thumbsup::thumbsup:, but can u provide me same links for Physiology & Biochem also. it we be a great help.


you welcome.

Cardiovascular Physiology - Free medical Video Lectures
Anatomy and Physiology Links & Websites | Anatomy and Physiology Resources
Anatomy and Physiology Interactive Video Animations
http://media.pearsoncmg.com/bc/bc_marieb_ehap_8/activities/index.html
Fundamentals of Biochemistry - Free medical Video Lectures
Interactive Concepts in Biochemistry - Interactive Animations
Biochemistry I: Video Lectures | CosmoLearning Biology


----------



## Mohsin

medenthusiast said:


> you welcome.
> 
> Cardiovascular Physiology - Free medical Video Lectures
> Anatomy and Physiology Links & Websites | Anatomy and Physiology Resources
> Anatomy and Physiology Interactive Video Animations
> http://media.pearsoncmg.com/bc/bc_marieb_ehap_8/activities/index.html
> Fundamentals of Biochemistry - Free medical Video Lectures
> Interactive Concepts in Biochemistry - Interactive Animations
> Biochemistry I: Video Lectures | CosmoLearning Biology


Thanks again for these useful links, :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:, u are always there to help out.


----------



## kay94

hey i want to know which books are the most recommended.. i wanted to buy greys but people told me it would be a waste of time.. im doing laiq hussain klm nd bd chaurasia.... and anatomy happens to be my favorite subject at the moment... understanding evrything uptill now... id say repitition is the key

- - - Updated - - -

p.s most demo's suck.... theyr simply not interested in teaching... id say khud he parhna hai....


----------

